# Thomas Dausgaard, Conductor



## starthrower

I have just a few recordings by this talented Danish conductor. I'm a big fan of his Mahler 10 / Seattle Symphony, and the Norgard Symphony No.6 / Terrains Vagues on Chandos. What else do folks here recommend?


----------



## Merl

Off the top of my head..........I really like this set of Langgaard symphonies.










His Schubert is very good










And some of his Beethoven is very good (although I've yet to hear half of that set). This one is particularly fine though.


----------



## wkasimer

Dausgaard's Schumann is excellent, and can be heard quite cheaply:


----------



## joen_cph

Here's a list of his Dacapo releases:
https://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/artists/thomas-dausgaard

The _JPE Hartmann_ symphonies are quite pleasant too, though also somewhat conventional.
https://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recordings/hartmann-symphonies-1-2

_Nørgård_ symphonies 3+7 on Dacapo: offers a world premiere of no.7 and an interesting alternative say to Segerstam's 3rd on Chandos (I prefer Dausgaard & feel that it is a more romantically coloured take on the work).

As regards _Asger Hamerik_'s symphony cycle, I've always found it a bit too conservative to my taste, but didn't dig much into it.

Btw. the OP's post here made me aware of another _Gudmundsen-Holmgreen _CD, which sounds interesting:
https://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recordings/gudmundsen-holmgreen-incontri
Symphony-Antiphony for example is an 'easy' work, but was already recorded by Dacapo with other forces.

The Chandos release of orchestral works by _Zemlinsky_ is good
https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN 9601


----------



## Ras

*I like these recordings with Dausgaard and The Danish National Symphony Orchestra of symphonies by great late romantic masters - especially the Brahms and the Nielsen:* (Don't know Sibelius well enough to comment, but Dvorak 9 is good). (I have it on DVD - but here is the blu-ray - in case you are buying *be ware of region code and picture format): *


----------



## starthrower

Thanks for the links, joen. I will explore. I've yet to hear Norgard's 7th, and I didn't know Dausgaard had recorded the 3rd. I have the Segerstam CD. I've always found the 3rd a bit hard to grasp. I'll have to listen to the Dausgaard.

Merl, I listened to some Langgaard a while back but it wasn't grabbing me. I'll have to try again. I'm going to look up Dausgaard at Presto Classical and sample some pieces.


----------



## starthrower

joen_cph said:


> _Nørgård_ symphonies 3+7 on Dacapo: offers a world premiere of no.7 and an interesting alternative say to Segerstam's 3rd on Chandos (I prefer Dausgaard & feel that it is a more romantically coloured take on the work).


It's interesting to note that I have an easier time getting into my Dausgaard/Norgard recording compared to the two Segerstam discs I have. I can get a footing and follow the flow of the music easier. Somebody on another thread mentioned Segerstam's rubato, so maybe that's it, I don't know? Dausgaard feels warmer to me as well. The Segerstam recordings sound rather cold and icy.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> It's interesting to note that I have an easier time getting into my Dausgaard/Norgard recording compared to the two Segerstam discs I have. I can get a footing and follow the flow of the music easier. Somebody on another thread mentioned Segerstam's rubato, so maybe that's it, I don't know? Dausgaard feels warmer to me as well. The Segerstam recordings sound rather cold and icy.


The Norgard disc is the best Dausgard I've heard - and one of the best modern music CDs I have. The one with 3 & 7 is another matter. Others have said the Segerstam 3 is definitive. #7 seems to enter another phase for Norgard - semi-retirement? I just decided to quit while I was ahead with Dausgard. Another good Norgard CD is this, but it half-duplicates the Dausgard. For me 4-6 is Norgard's best.


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, No.6 paired with Terrains Vagues is a potent combination. A great disc! I'm a fan of his violin concertos as well. I have the Chandos disc paired with Ligeti, and the DeCapo CD with the first concerto.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I think that Mahler 10 from Seattle is a top quality performance, and recording. I also have his Langgaard and Hamerik Symphony cycles. Sadly, I struggle to hear these as "great music", but I doubt that's Dausgaard's doing....! The Norgard recordings I have by him are highly convincing, mind.

There's also another CD of Rued Langgaard he recorded, which is The Music of the Spheres. That's probably the best CD I have of his conducting.


----------



## Ras

*Coming up from the Hyperion label a CD with Sibelius conducted by Thomas Dausgaard:*


----------



## clavichorder

I've experienced him doing solid live performances of Nielsen Symphonies 2, and 3, as well as Til Eulenspiegel, and Langaard's Prelude to Antikrist, and Brahms PC 1.


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed live, his Sibelius 5, 6 and 7 with the Royal Stockholm last month at the Lahti festival.


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> *Coming up from the Hyperion label a CD with Sibelius conducted by Thomas Dausgaard:*
> 
> View attachment 119995


This one is outstanding.


----------



## sobo22

I very much enjoyed this recording.

https://bis.se/orchestras-ensembles/swedish-chamber-orchestra/brahms-symphony-no2

He's the music director here in Seattle so I've seen him conduct a few times.


----------



## Posauner

Primephonic recently released a podcast where he discusses Also sprach Zarathustra and Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy, and his recording of them with Seattle Symphony.


----------

